#ubuntu-dz 2011-06-16
<Off_> oix29: ?
<oix29> ba la connexion est bien, mais y a comme des micro-déconnexions ! c'est bizarre !
<Off_> huhu
<Off_> oix29: y'a une install party prochainement sur aAger ?
<Off_> Alger*
<oix29> ouais Off_ 
<oix29> le 2 Juillet
<Off_> ok
<oix29> toujours à Babez
<Off_> ok
<Off_> les invits, toujours depuis leur site ?
#ubuntu-dz 2011-06-19
<denis13> salut
<denis13> quelqu'un est pr"sent
<denis13> ou c'est juste des bot
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-11
<Lei00> Salem a3likoum tout le monde
<OmarAKHAM> Salam
<ButterflyOfFire> Salam
<Lei00> ButterflyOfFire: Tu as finalement installer systemd sur ton serveur?
<ButterflyOfFire> En fin de compte non. On m'a assigné d'autres tâches dont création de site web pour la boutique etc donc, je laisse ça dans ma liste "ToDo" Lei00 :)
<Lei00> ButterflyOfFire: Ok , pour ma part je l'ai installe sur mon netbook aujourd'hui, gain de 10 secondes au boot
<Lei00> :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Cool alors :)
<Lei00> Quelqu'un saurait-il comment on change le "style et formatage" dans libreoffice de maniere permanente?
<Lei00> J'ai beau le modifier a chaque fois que je ferme ca revient aux parametres par defaut
<Lei00> et je ne vois rien dans les options
<Lei00> :/
<ButterflyOfFire> Dans => Style et formatage Tu peux personnaliser en cliquant sur le bouton droit de la souris normalement
<ButterflyOfFire> puis tu appliques
<Lei00> Oui mais des qu'on ferme libreoffice ca reinitialise et on perds le formatage
<Lei00> je cherche a le modifier de maniere permanente
<OmarAKHAM> Faut peut etre enregistrer le modele de style
<Lei00> Comment on fait ca?
<OmarAKHAM> Suffit de créer un document modele
<OmarAKHAM> modifier ses styles
<OmarAKHAM> enregistrer ca en tant que doc modele
<OmarAKHAM> puis ensuite, quand tu crée un nouveau doc
<OmarAKHAM> fait le a base de tn modele
<OmarAKHAM> :)
<OmarAKHAM> If you want, you can edit the styles of the current document, and then save the document as a template. To save the document as template, choose File - Templates - Save.
<OmarAKHAM> http://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Styles_in_Writer
<OmarAKHAM> voila voila
<OmarAKHAM> ^^
<OmarAKHAM> a partir de la, tu peux importer les styles dans un doc à partir des styles d'un doc modèle
<OmarAKHAM> Lei00, :)
<Lei00> OmarAKHAM: Ok merci je vais faire ca
<OmarAKHAM> Lei00, bon courage, tiens moi au courant :)
<Lei00> OmarAKHAM: Je viens d'essayer, ca marche, merci, il ne reste plus qu'a mettre un raccourci pour ouvrir directement le modele :)
<Lei00> OmarAKHAM: Tout est ok :)
<OmarAKHAM> ben sous gnome
<OmarAKHAM> Lei00,
<OmarAKHAM> y'a un repertoire Template (ou modele)
<OmarAKHAM> dans le home
<OmarAKHAM> Tu mets un doc modele labas
<Lei00> Ah ben oui, encore mieux :)
<Lei00> merci j'y avais pas pense
<OmarAKHAM> ensuite tu fait un clique droit, créer un nouveau doc
<OmarAKHAM> et tu choisi ton modele
<OmarAKHAM> ^^
<OmarAKHAM> ensuite tu ouvre avec LO
<Lei00> ouaip, c'est fait :)
<OmarAKHAM> Lei00, ca marche?
<Lei00> OmarAKHAM: Oui, nickel
<Lei00> OmarAKHAM: Merci encore
<OmarAKHAM> Je pense qu'on peut faire autrement
<OmarAKHAM> et mettre ton modele en tant que modele de base par defaut
<OmarAKHAM> ^^
<Lei00> Tu pense que c'est dans les options?
<OmarAKHAM> Oué c'est faisable
<OmarAKHAM> Fichier-->Modeles-->Gérer
<OmarAKHAM> Double click sur Dossier Mes Modeles
<OmarAKHAM> si tu as ton modele labas
<OmarAKHAM> tu peut le rendre Modele Par defaut via un click droit dessus
<OmarAKHAM> sinon tu l'importe puis tu le met en Modele par default
<Lei00> ok je vais tester
<OmarAKHAM> (pour importer, c apres le double click du dossier Mes modeles...a droite tu as un bouton Commandes pour importer :))
<Lei00> Yes, ca marche
<Lei00> c'est parfait
<OmarAKHAM> Normalement tous les prochains docs seront a base de ton modele perso
<Lei00> Cool, c'est exactement ce que je voulais
<Lei00> Merci beaucoup
<OmarAKHAM> voila le wiki en anglais : http://help.libreoffice.org/Writer/Changing_the_Default_Template
<OmarAKHAM> Lei00, derien :)
<OmarAKHAM> tu trouvera bcp de choses dans leur help :)
<OmarAKHAM> (suffit d'utiliser des mots clés raffinés, et surtt en anglais ^^)
<Lei00> Ok je prends note pour la prochaine fois
<OmarAKHAM> :)
<Lei00> :)
<Lei00> Je vais y aller, merci a tous et en particulier a OmarAKHAM
<Lei00> bkalakhir :)
<OmarAKHAM> Bonne journée
<Lei00> merci vous aussi
<BABYduNET> Salut à tous
<BABYduNET> Il y a quelqu'un chez Ubuntu-DZ ?
<Tux-Tn> salut BABYduNET :)
<BABYduNET> salut Tux-Tn
<BABYduNET> Alors quoi de neuf avec la Team Ubuntu DZ ?
<BABYduNET> :D
<BABYduNET> Vraiment ça fait plaisir de voir de tels projets DZ
<Tux-Tn> je suis un voisin :D
<Tux-Tn> faudra demander des nouvelles à Off ou Siphax_
<BABYduNET> moi c'est la 1ere fois que je viens ici
<BABYduNET> Désolé je dois quitter, bon courage pour la suite je reviendrais pour discuter et comprendre plus le but de ce projet
<BABYduNET> et pourquoi pas integrer la Team
<BABYduNET> @++
<BABYduNET> BABYduNET - DZSsat
<Adel> salam
<Adel> quelqu'un aurait installé itunes via wine ?
<Siphax_> est ce que vous avez essayer rhythmbox
<Siphax_> banshee amarok
<Off> Adel: le but ?
<Off> y'a quand même mieux.
<Adel> ca marche pas
<Adel> avec banshee
<Adel> et ryhtmbox
<Adel> j'ai un iphone 4 , et j'ai vu sur les forums
<Adel> que beaucoup d
<Adel> autres n'arrive pas
<Adel> j'ai installé itunes sur wine
<Adel> il se lance bien
<Adel> mais il reconnait pas le iphone quand je le branche
<Adel> sur usb
<Siphax_> essayer gtkpod
<Adel> ok
<Siphax_> 2 lubuntu3
<Adel> gtk n'est pas mieux
<Adel> je pense qu'il est dédié ipod
<Adel> et pas iphone
<Siphax_> sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice
<Siphax_> trouve une solution sous linux !! mieux
<Adel> libimobiledevice est une librairie ou un soft ?
<Off> Adel: L'iphone 4 d'un pote est parfaitement détectable sous sa ubuntu.
<Siphax_>  librairie
<Adel> il est jailbreaké peut être
<Adel> le mien non
<Off> il arrive même à le détecter comme masse de storage.
<Off> il est jailbreaké oui.
<Off> ah ben va le jailbreak.
<Off> parce qu'un iphone sans jailbreak, c'est juste une brique.
<Adel> je pense que c la solution
<Off> et au pire, prends toi un Android.
<Off> c'est vachement mieux.
<Adel> non
<Adel> quand même lol
<Off> non ?
<Off> je suis sérieux.
<Off> c'est mieux.
<Off> c'est tellement mieux.
<Adel> il faut pas nier la suprématie de apple
<Off> d'accord.
<Off> regarde donc cette suite de videos.
<Siphax_> Adel off a raison
<Off> je te retrouve le lien.
<Adel> tout ce qui est open n'est pas or
<Adel> lol
<Off> Adel: je n'ai absolument pas cité l'open ici.
<Adel> bein android
<Adel> c de l'open non
<Off> mais est-ce que j'ai parlé de son côté opensource ?
<Off> j'ai sorti cet argument là.
<Off> j'en ai parlé comme système d'exploitation.
<Off> et il est absolument mieux.
<Adel> nn mais je l'ai ressenti lol
<Off> on s'en fou de la beauté des deux machins ?
<Off> d'ailleurs, je trouve l'iphone carrément moche.
<Adel> bein il faut me convaincre
<Off> une interface pour gamins.
<Siphax_> haha
<Off> complètement vérolé sur un seul bureau.
<Adel> bon le iphone comme hardware est nettement meilleur que les smartphones sous android
<Adel> maintenant
<Off> heu, non.
<Off> carrément pas
<Off> haha
<Adel> entre ios et android
<Adel> on peut en discuter
<Off> les android, ils se tappent du quadcoeur :-)
<Off> une chose qu'il n'existe chez apple.
<Off> qui*$
<Adel> et les ecrans retina
<Off> Android à dépassé ios.
<Siphax_> c'est vrai
<Off> retina, c'est juste un terme marketing pour décrire un certain ppp élevé.
<Adel> très elevé
<Off> que les téléphone android ont réussi à avoir
<Off> et que, même, certain on réussi à dépasser.
<Off> écoute, t'as juste attrapé le symptome du fanboy apple.
<Adel> il y a uniquement le galaxy s 3
<Adel> qui commence à être intéressant
<Off> et les sony ericsson ?
<Adel> le reste
<Adel> c nul
<Off> et tu te base sur quoi ?
<Adel> je me base sur la qualité de l ihm
<Off> parce que avoir un écran de 3.5 pouce, ça fait des année qu'on ne veut plus de ça.
<Adel> de la reactivité
<Adel> et de la richesse du store appli
<Off> y'a quasiment les mêmes applications.
<Off> la majorité des applications ont migré sous android
<Off> ils sont obligé de passer sous android.
<Off> car il domine le marché.
<Adel> j'ai comparé par exemple
<Off> android est entrain de détruire apple.
<Adel> les map
<Off> et apple, comme d'habitude, attaque en justice.
<Off> y'a google map, google sky, google strret.
<Adel> l iphone est mieux la dessus
<Off> t'as tout ce que tu veux.
<Off> non ?
<Off> leur maps volés là ?
<Off> depuis openstreetmap ?
<Off> à qui ils n'ont pas donné de crédit ?
<Off> arrête ton fanboysime.
<Adel> j'ai comparé une fois avec un ami
<Off> non, cherche pas.
<Adel> qui a le galaxy
<Adel> la bousole
<Off> google bats haut la main côté map
<Off> c'est même lui qui offerait à apple hein ?
<Adel> ah bein je peux te garantir que sa bousol a perdu le nord
<Off> donc imagine ce qu'ils offrirait sur LEUR système d'exploitation.
<Adel> nn les map d'apple ne sont pas de chez google
<Off> biensur que si.
<Off> tu voyais pas le petit google en bas toi ?
<Adel> je t assure que non
<Off> maintant, ils ont changé.
<Off> ils ont volé ceux de openstreet map.
<Off> y'a quelque mois
<Siphax_> Android c'est le cauchemar  d'apple
<Off> mais sache que avant ils utilisaient du google.
<Off> y'a que google qui les meilleurs maps.
<Off> et ptêt le gouvernement, mais ça, c'est pour d'autre buts.
<Adel> c normal , google a de l avance sur les map
<Off> +a
<Off> carrément.
<Off> et ben devine quoi, Android, c'est leur os. :-)
<Adel> je sais
<Off> et y'a quoi sur leur OS ? Google map, google street, google machin, google truc.
<Adel> mais google quand il s'agit du soft
<Adel> se casse la gueule
<Off> obsolument pas.
<Off> ICS est une merveille.
<Adel> regarde google+ face a facebook
<Off> plus beau que le IOS pour mioches.
<Adel> regarde bloigger face a wordpress
<Off> google+ est meilleur que facebook, à mon avis hein ?
<Adel> et c la même que pour android
<Off> ah non.
<Off> je te le dis, ICS est une merveille.
<Off> et je l'ai testé, sur mon téléphone.
<Off> et android est vachement bien plus pensé que IOS.
<Off> juste une fonction qui le démonte, la communicatio entre applications.
<Off> +n
<Off> tu ajoutes un petit truc en rapport avec l'api, et tu peux partager ton fichier avec n'importe quelle application qui le supporte.
<Off> sur IOS, nope, soit tu l'envoie par mail, soit ben, c'est tout.
<Siphax_> malheureusement jai un Nokia 1100, pour les maçons
<Off> sauf si tu jailbreak, et ça, ça prouve que ils ont fail côté user expérience
<Adel> bon je suis d'accord que apple complique la vie des users
<Adel> il te faut une appli pour monter une piece jointe sur un mail
<Off> carrément.
<Adel> et ils te vendent ca comme innovation
<Off> et ça, pour moi, c'est absolument inacceptable.
<Adel> maid je parle de la qualité
<Adel> du produit $
<Off> mais quelle qualité ?
<Off> c'est tellement subjectif.
<Off> qui veut d'une téléphone avec un écran de 3.5 pouces ?
<Adel> je déteste apple mais j aime l iphone
<Off> sérieux ?
<Off> un*
<Off> qui veut d'un téléphone qui ressemble à jouet pour gamin ?
<Off> et qui a une interface qui cherche à être "réele"
<Off> on veut pas du réel les gars.
<Adel> interface magnifique
<Off> si l'informatique permet d'avoir de l'irée, foncez.
<Adel> tu veux une interface de pacman ?
<Off> et ICS est absolument à fond dans un ça.
<Off> une interface futuriste.
<Off> joli, bien soigné avec un écran de plus de 4 pouces.
<Off> bon, Adel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMiY1kSTHZw&feature=plcp
<Off> regarde cette suite de videos.
<Off> y'a 5 parties plus une video bonus.
<Adel> le mobile ne doit pas trop grossir non plus, sinon on achèterait plus de tablettes
<Adel> 4 pouces et plus c bcp
<Off> et tu vas voir que android, c'est la chose la plus magnifique qui existe.
<Off> Adel: non, c'est pas beaucoup.
<Off> les gens ne l'acheterai pas sinon :-)
<Off> les tablettes, c'est plus de 7".
<Off> et entre nous, les téléphone android, ça se vends comme des petits pains.
<Adel> apple c non seulement un objet electronique
<Off> c'est la diversité, c'est le changement, c'est la personnalisation, c'est l'ouverture.
<Adel> c une marque de luxe
<Off> ah non hein ?
<Adel> et les gens achètent
<Adel> pour frimer
<Off> c'est pas une marque de lux
<Off> +e
<Adel> pour se démarquer
<Off> c'est une marque qui vends des trucs chers fabriqué limite gratuitement dans des usines chinoises.
<Off> donc pour dire du luxe, faut bien reflichir avant :-)
<Adel> c pas parceque on le monte en chine
<Adel> que c de la camelotte
<Off> c'est pas parce que c'est pas de la camelotte, que c'est du luxe.
<Adel> les chinoix sont capables de faire de la qualité quand on met du pognon
<Off> c'est juste un produit cher.
<Off> point.
<Off> il est fabriqué limite à la moitié de son produit.
<Off> je n'ai plus le lien du gars qui avait démonte un iphone et qui avait trouvé les prix de chaque pièce.
<Off> c'est limite gratuit.
<Adel> je suis d accord avec toi
<Off> ça dépassait les 170$ dollars je crois
<Off> +pas
<Off> c'est pas du luxe ;-)
<Off> c'est juste cher.
<Adel> écouute on aura l occasion d en reparler
<Off> regarde mes videos.
<Off> ;-)
<Adel> je vais voir la video avant de dormir
<Off> je te redonne le lien
<Off> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMiY1kSTHZw&feature=plcp
<Off> et y'en a 5
<Off> enfin, 6, si on compte la bonus.
<Adel> je v regarder une ou deux lol
<Off> regarde une chaque jour si tu veux
<Adel> le reste c pour demain :)
<Off> et après, on discutera
<Adel> allez bonne nuit
<Adel> à demain nchallah
<Siphax_> il est magnifique sur  la vidéo
<Off> bonne nuit Adel
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-12
<BABYduNET> Personne ne discute ici ?
<OmarAKHAM> Si y'a quelques choses a discuter
<OmarAKHAM> vasy :)
<OmarAKHAM> Si t'as*
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-13
<Off> https://plus.google.com/u/0/114892667463719782631/posts/7XkgxsXFnPd
<Lei00> Cool, du coup google va donner plus d'argent a la Linux Fondation non ?
<Lei00> En principe ca devrait etre le cas :p
<Off> Lei00: pourquoi ça devrait être le cas ?
<Off> ils contribuent déjà au kernel de linux et leur travail est opensrouce.
<Off> et surtout que, ils ont reàçu un prix sur la meilleur expérience.
<Off> qui n'a rien à voir avec la fondation linux.
<tshik> wech biha internet fe bladi ?
<Lei00> Off: Non je disais ca pour plaisanter (c'est opur ca que j'ai mis un :p a la fin)
<Lei00> Non sinon ca fait plaisir de voir ca, ce qui me chagrine c'est Apple qui attaque tout et n'importe quoi (y compris Android) toujours pour la meme histoire de brevet a la c**, au lieu de se concentrer sur l'amelioration de leur produit
<Lei00> :/
<tshik> ay mliha la conex chez vous les jeumz ?
<DZGHilas> catastrophe
<DZGHilas> khrat lyoum tshik
<tshik> grave baisse de bande passante yaw
<ButterflyOfFire> La connexion est naze à Sidi-Aïch (Béjaïa) depuis près d'une heure grrr
<tshik> pareil a setif :-/
<ButterflyOfFire> Le P2P fonctionne à merveille, genre je télécharge une Ubuntu Server à 70 ko/s mais le HTTP est quasi mort !
<DZGHilas> oui très grave , page google arrive pas a se charger
<DZGHilas> correctement
<tshik> et un lag de 2sec ici \o/
<ButterflyOfFire> voire 5.3 secondes
<ButterflyOfFire> ma ysellekha ghir le navigateur w3m ... retour au Minitel algérien ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Tiens vu que l'UDP ça marche, ne peut-on pas forcer le HTTP en UDP au lieu du TCP ?
<Off> putain, c'est quoi ce bordel
<Off> Internet est inutilisable
<tshik> :-(
<Siphax> même chez moi
<DZGHilas> aussi
<Siphax> car nous sommes d'une même arbre :-)
<DZGHilas> Yes , AT de merde
<Off> bled khra
<dzux> salut les gars
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-14
<BABYduNET> Salut tout le monde !
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour BABYduNET
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée :)
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<DelphiWorld> salut elacheche_anis Tux-Tn Off ;)
<Tux-Tn> salut DelphiWorld
<elacheche_anis> salam les gars :)
<malek> Salut la compagnie, bonne aprem à tous!
<elacheche_anis> thx malek
<malek> ;-)
<Off> DelphiWorld: C'est préférable de ne pas hl tout le monde quand on entre sur un chan
<Off> un petit salut balancé comme ça suffit :-)
<DelphiWorld> Off: :-P
<Off> ceux qui sont présent réponderonts
<Off> ça s'appel du freehl
<DelphiWorld> HA HA HA
<Off> heu, c'est pas censé être drôle :-p
<DelphiWorld> ok Off ;)
<Off> sauf si tu te fous de ma gueule
<Off> ce qui n'est pas très gentil :-(
<DelphiWorld> Off: non, pas bien de dir sa;)
<Siphax_> très bon idée  http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-16
<ktalgerie> bonsoir tous
<BlueDream> Salam a ous
<BlueDream> J'ai besoin d'aide pour l'installation de Ubuntu
<ButterflyOfFire> :)
<DZGHilas> http://www.jam-mag.com/algerie-bande-passante-dernier/
#ubuntu-dz 2012-06-17
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_36yNWw_07g
#ubuntu-dz 2013-06-10
<baloo_> Bonjour y'a quelqu'un par ici ?!
<baloo_> anis vous etes  la ?!
<elacheche_anis> yep
<elacheche_anis> salut baloo_
<baloo_> ça va ?!
<baloo_> il y a pas grand monde sur ce canal !! :S
<elacheche_anis> hmd baloo_, toi?
<baloo_> ca va merci !!
<elacheche_anis> comme dab baloo_, les mêmes personnes qui utilisent irc
<baloo_> je suis nouveaux ;) !!
<baloo_> dit ça vous arrive de vous réunir !!?
<elacheche_anis> No idea :) chui de Ubuntu-tn :)
<baloo_> ah okay !!
#ubuntu-dz 2013-06-11
<Guest88732> السلام عليكم
<elacheche_anis> salam Guest88732
<Guest88732> نورمالمو  i$d hgqhj hjm;k lulv, khs
<elacheche_anis> ?
<Guest88732> نورمالمو هدي الشات اتكون معمرة ناس
<Guest88732>  elacheche_anis  نقدر نصطالي     ubuntu   مع  ويندوز
<elacheche_anis> Oui c'est possible
<Guest88732> نقدر انزيدلو   tools     كيما
<Guest88732> backtrack
<Guest88732> matriux
<Guest88732> .......
<Guest88732> tools pen test
<elacheche_anis> No idea
<Guest88732> http://matriux.com/index.php?page=arsenal
<Guest88732> ??????
<Guest88732> elacheche_anis  وين رحت
<elacheche_anis> I have no idea Guest88732
<Guest88732> elacheche_anis you have a  site web
<Guest88732> example  this tool  http://codesec.blogspot.com/2011/11/install-msf-via-shell-script.html
#ubuntu-dz 2013-06-12
<ino_> ubuntu ta3 la khra
#ubuntu-dz 2014-06-14
<ButterflyOfFire> Le sujet de #ubuntu-dz est : Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion - GLIP 6 le 14 juin 2014 à l'USTHB : http://openmindsclub.org/#ip6
<ButterflyOfFire> Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion - GLIP 6 le 14 juin 2014 à l'USTHB : http://openmindsclub.org
* ButterflyOfFire changed the topic of #ubuntu-dz to: Bienvenue sur le salon de la Communauté Algérienne des Utilisateurs d'Ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam | Forum http://algeria.ubuntuforums.org | Le canal est archivé sur http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Gardez un œil sur la liste de diffusion - GLIP 6 le 14 juin 2014 à l'USTHB : http://openmindsclub.org
<off> :-)
#ubuntu-dz 2014-06-15
<dada> salam
